# Political capitals of your country?



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

oshkoshbgood said:


> it reminds me of Shire of Hobbits in LOTR


Tolkien got/stole almost all his locations, races and inspiration from Scandinavia and our mythology.... :bash: 

Anyway - with a little electricity and a high speed connection to the internet this is as good a place to live as any 











A few leftovers from time long gone IS still present..


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

EDIT.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> Did you know that Morocco was the first country to recognize Brazil's independence :cheers:


you traitors, I thought you were Portugal's best friends North of the Sahara in Africa. :lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

In relation to Portugal that's really difficult, although for wikipedia was simple, butthings were a bit different.

Portugal
Portucale (present day Porto) 868-1071 (the first county capital, the count fixed residence in Guimarães)
Guimarães 1095-1131 (a residence first, a town next, often considered the first Portuguese capital by the general public)
*Coimbra* 1131-1255 (the first capital of the Portuguese kingdom, there were other cities that can claim capital status later during this period, namely Évora)
*Lisbon* 1255-1808 (lisbon was an important Islamic city and quite hard to conquer with excellent geographical position, that's why it was chosen, the doomsday for the people of Porto :lol
Rio de Janeiro 1808-1821 (Due to the French invasion) - they complain so much but never a colony had that privilege
*Lisbon* 1821-... 

true (fully) capitals of the Portuguese state in bold.

interesting note:
During the New state period, some people thought to move the capital to Angola, to the city of New Lisbon (present day, Huambo).


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*JERUSALEM* since 1000 BC till nowdays
when king David established there his kingdom and palace.
king Solomon after him built there the first temple for god.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> In relation to Portugal that's really difficult, although for wikipedia was simple, butthings were a bit different.
> 
> Portugal
> Portucale (present day Porto) 868-1071 (the first county capital, the count fixed residence in Guimarães)
> ...


dont forguet Angra do Heroismo in Azores, it was the capital of the kingdom of Portugal between 1580/1583 when the Philipine dynasty started to rool in Portugal mainland....


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

ivanhenares said:


> Cebu City (San Miguel / Villa del Santissimo Nombre de Jesus): April 28, 1565 - 1571 [Under Spain]
> Panay (Bamban): 1571 [Under Spain]
> City of Manila (Intramuros / Tondo / Manila / Greater Manila): June 24, 1571 - July 17, 1948 [Under various governments]
> Bacolor: 1762 - 1764 [Under Spain during the British occupation]
> ...


wait a minute... we were americans for two years???? :nuts:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yup :lol:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Tolkien got/stole almost all his locations, races and inspiration from Scandinavia and our mythology.... :bash:
> 
> Anyway - with a little electricity and a high speed connection to the internet this is as good a place to live as any


Yeah, I heard about that. Apparently the Rohirrim are modelled on the Scandinavians and their architecture and culture is like that of Scandinavia, as well as the architecture of the Shire being based on Scandinavia and Northern England / Scotland.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

In India there were hundreds of different capitals of different states.

For a United India (or as close as we can get), we can say:

1) Pataliputra (Capital of Mauryan Empire) - 322 BC
2) Vatapi (Capital of Chalukya Dynasty - only about 3/4 of India) - 640 AD
3) Delhi (Capital of Mughal Empire) - 1555 AD
4) Agra (capital of Mughal Empire) - 1570 AD
5) Lahore (now Pakistan) (Capital of Mughal Empire) - 1585 AD
6) Calcutta (Kolkata) - British Raj (Indian Empire)
7) Delhi - British Raj (Indian Empire)
8) New Delhi - 1947


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Yeah, I heard about that. Apparently the Rohirrim are modelled on the Scandinavians and their architecture and culture is like that of Scandinavia, as well as the architecture of the Shire being based on Scandinavia and Northern England / Scotland.


Yep... and stuff like Elves, Dwarfs, Trolls all comes from us too...

And the locations are also almost carbon copies ( "Midgård the human realm in Norse mythilogy is "Middle Earth" in English - funny enough the exact same as his world is called... hmm...

But hey... it's not all bad - I am a fan of the LOTR univers and fantasy in general... and if it spreads our old culture then it's not all bad - even if it is in a blasphemic and at times disrespectful kind of way


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Yep... and stuff like Elves, Dwarfs, Trolls all comes from us too...
> 
> And the locations are also almost carbon copies ( "Midgård the human realm in Norse mythilogy is "Middle Earth" in English - funny enough the exact same as his world is called... hmm...
> 
> But hey... it's not all bad - I am a fan of the LOTR univers and fantasy in general... and if it spreads our old culture then it's not all bad - even if it is in a blasphemic and at times disrespectful kind of way


Dont worry, he was quite disrespectful to us Indians in portrayal (elephant riding cloaked evil men) but I still love the books.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Midgard sounds cool :sly:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^It is! 









 


the Nigel Effect said:


> Dont worry, he was quite disrespectful to us Indians in portrayal (elephant riding cloaked evil men)


The Olyphants rules! :rock:

But I can understand your view too... let's agree that he was a disrespectful but talented nerd


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

> The Olyphants rules! :rock:
> 
> But I can understand your view too... let's agree that he was a disrespectful but talented nerd


The Oliphaunts were awesome.

Yes, lets agree that. That way he can be like me!:lol:


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

i see that there are LOTR fans here too...
How many are we? :nuts:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Count me in...:lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Insanedriver said:


> i see that there are LOTR fans here too...
> How many are we? :nuts:


don't count me, never saw that film, and not even interested.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Arpels said:


> dont forguet Angra do Heroismo in Azores, it was the capital of the kingdom of Portugal between 1580/1583 when the Philipine dynasty started to rool in Portugal mainland....


are you sure,, that's 3 yrs? I thought it was just one

ok, do you know the dates of Evora?

Portugal
Portucale 868
Guimarães 868/9 - 1071
Guimarães 1095-1131
Coimbra 1131-1255
Lisbon 1255-1580
Angra do Heroismo 1580-1583
Lisbon 1583-1808
Rio de Janeiro 1808-1821
Lisbon 1821-...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

PeterGabriel said:


> don't count me, never saw that film, and not even interested.


You know...you didnt really need to post then.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> ok, do you know the dates of Evora?


nop hno:


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> don't count me, never saw that film, and not even interested.


too bad...
It's a good movie anyway...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> You know...you didnt really need to post then.


But how else will he raise his post count???


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Mr_Denmark said:


> But how else will he raise his post count???


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> But how else will he raise his post count???


:dunno: by posting spams? :nuts:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Insanedriver said:


> :dunno: by posting spams? :nuts:


That's how it seems unfortunatly...

I'm on SSC a lot - and posts tons of picture related posts - and it still took me more than half a year to accumulate what he has done in a month :lol:


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

In Greece after our independence from Ottoman Empire the first Capital was Nafplio (1829-1834) in Peloponnese area (Still a very small and beautiful town) and till 1835 to now is Athens...


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Mr_Denmark said:


> That's how it seems unfortunatly...
> 
> I'm on SSC a lot - and posts tons of picture related posts - and it still took me more than half a year to accumulate what he has done in a month :lol:


All your posts in a given thread count as one post right? So I think to raise your post count you have to participate in lots of threads.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Purple Dreams said:


> All your posts in a given thread count as one post right? So I think to raise your post count you have to participate in lots of threads.


No its every post is a post except for Skybar posts I think.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

^^ I see; I wonder why that is.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Purple Dreams said:


> ^^ I see; I wonder why that is.


*Because a lot of people post exclusively on skybar and to prevent spam on skybar, the mods had to cancel post counts on skybar*


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

jmancuso said:


> USA:
> 
> new york > philly > DC


you forgot Annapolis,MD which was capital for 1 year


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

^^ Right, good point


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

joaquin said:


> *Because a lot of people post exclusively on skybar and to prevent spam on skybar, the mods had to cancel post counts on skybar*


Thanks for the explanantion. So some people were posting just to raise their post count? I thought it was a joke.


----------



## tereresazo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Paraguayan capital*

Asuncion since 1811. During the Triple Alliance war it was moved to Luque and Piribebuy (1869) for a short while.


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

*New Zealand Capitals*

1000 -1787 Every village self governing
1787 -1840 Port Jackson, New South Wales
1840 -1841 Russell, Bay of Islands
1841 -1865 Auckland
1865 -_present_ Wellington


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

*China*

Here's the concise one, for more visit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_capitals

Shang Dynasty Yin (殷) 1350 BC—1046 BC
Western Zhou Dynasty Hao (鎬) 1046 BC—771 BC
Eastern Zhou Dynasty Luoyang (洛陽) 770 BC—256 BC
Qin Dynasty Xianyang (咸陽) 221 BC—206 BC
Western Han Dynasty Chang'an (長安) 206 BC—AD 9
Xin Dynasty Chang'an (長安) 8—23
Eastern Han Dynasty Luoyang (洛陽) 25—220
Western Jin Dynasty Luoyang (洛陽) 265—316
Eastern Jin Dynasty Jiankang (建康) 317—420
Sui Dynasty Daxing (大興) 581—618
Tang Dynasty Chang'an (長安) 618—907
Northern Song Dynasty Kaifeng (開封) 960—1127
Southern Song Dynasty Lin'an (臨安) 1127—1279
Yuan Dynasty Khanbaliq (大都) 1264—1368
Ming Dynasty Nanjing (南京) 1368—1420
Beijing (北京) 1420—1644
Qing Dynasty Beijing (北京) 1644—1911
Republic of China Beijing (北京) 1912—1928
Nanjing (南京) 1928—1937
Wuhan (武漢) 1937 (wartime)
Chongqing (重慶) 1937—1945 (wartime)
Nanjing (南京) 1945—1949
Guangzhou (廣州) 1949 (during Chinese Civil War)
Chongqing (重慶) 1949 (during Chinese Civil War)
Taipei (臺北) 1949—present
People's Republic of China Beijing (北京) 1949—present


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

^^  I think that's called procrastination! :nuts:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

*ITALY*

Turin 1861-1865 (Italian unification without Rome)
Florence 1865-1871
Rome 1871 

The *Capture of Rome*,Papal States (on September 20, 1870)was the final event of the long process known as unification of Italy, which led to the unification of the Italian peninsula under the House of Savoy. Officially, the capital was not moved from Florence to Rome until July 1871.

The so called *Roman Question* began with the annexation of Rome in 1870 and the consequent extinction of the Holy See's temporal power.During the intervening years the popes considered themselves (in the words of Pope Pius IX) "prisoners in the Vatican".
The Roman Question ended with the Lateran Treaty, also called the Lateran Pacts in 1929,between the Kingdom of Italy and Pope Pius XI,a political treaty recognizing the full sovereignty of the Holy See in the State of Vatican City, which was thereby established.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2005)

hebrewtext said:


> *JERUSALEM* since 1000 BC till nowdays
> when king David established there his kingdom and palace.
> king Solomon after him built there the first temple for god.


what about samaria,... during the time of the split??

Samaria was the capital of israel

Jerusalem remained under the kingdom of judah..


----------

